# How much to do you play with your puppy?



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We've had how much does your dog poo, sleep, eat............. just wondered how much time you actually (or your family members) play with your puppy?

I feel guilty leaving him to do his own thing too much and play with him on and off during the day today so far - 7:20 for half an hour, 8:30 for about 10 minutes, 11:30 for half an hour, 1:00 for half an hour (also inbetween when I was having lunch I was moving a toy about with my foot and he was playing with it!).

So how much do you play?


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

No-one plays with their pup?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I talk to or play with Toff whenever he comes over and im not ultra busy or doing something that may harm him (ie using the industrial roller I iron on) , other times I just love watching him amuse himself throwing his toys in the air and chasing them down , lol


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

It is ok, just let your dog to adapt to your lifestyle. But of course you must make sure yourself /other family members spend sometime with your pup.

As long as you are at home, let your dog follow you, you can talk with him, playing some tricks with him or get other family members to help you.

My silky terrier are used to my 8 hours working hours and spend at night with him.But if i go out at night he will be alone at home of course i will be spending sometime with him before bed!

Danielle Chua
DOG CARE SCHOOL


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is quite young at the moment so I only play with her when she wakes up.

When she's awake it varys how long she plays for.


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

It is ok, just let your dog to adapt to your lifestyle. But of course you must make sure yourself /other family members spend sometime with your pup.

As long as you are at home, let your dog follow you, you can talk with him, playing some tricks with him or get other family members to help you.

My silky terrier are used to my 8 hours working hours and spend at night with him.But if i go out at night he will be alone at home of course i will be spending sometime with him before bed!

Danielle Chua
DOG CARE SCHOOL


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

We play with our dogs in garden with a ball or tug rope a few times a day, one at a time , other than that my oh plays on floor with them at nights, till they get to excited and are to heavy for him, the rest of time they follow us everywhere and get stroked and talked too.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

When he was a puppy (now 17 months), we'd have four or five 10 mins play/training sessions each day.

It's great to combine play with training at this age because they are so eager to please and are like sponges.


----------

